# Are there any good books focusing on explaining and defending TAG?



## tellville (Feb 17, 2009)

Are there any good books focusing on explaining and defending TAG?


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 17, 2009)

tellville said:


> Are there any good books focusing on explaining and defending TAG?



Pushing the Antithesis

Always Ready 

(http://www.americanvision.com/ I would also get the Bahnsen video series The Myth of Neutrality. Portions of it if not the entirety along with the Bahnsen/Stein debate are online at youtube.com)

Van Til Apologetic: Readings & Analysis

At Free Articles you fill find many useful articles by Bahnsen. And here you'll find one of the best lecture series on what it is and how to effectively use it.


----------



## tellville (Feb 17, 2009)

I thought those books dealt with presuppositional apologetics? Or is TAG and presuppositional apologetics the same thing?


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 17, 2009)

tellville said:


> I thought those books dealt with presuppositional apologetics? Or is TAG and presuppositional apologetics the same thing?



Yes they're generally considered the same. I would get the lecture series by Bahnsen & Butler I linked to for good examples how to use TAG.


----------



## cih1355 (Feb 18, 2009)

There is a book called, _Ask Them Why_, by Jay Lucas. It is written from a presuppositionalist perspective. The book has various hypothetical conversations between a Christian and an evolutionist, a gay rights advocate, an Eastern mystic, a pragmatist, a postmodernist, a liberal Christian and so on. The Christian in these hypothetical conversations makes the point to the particular non-Christian that he is addressing that the non-Christian worldviews cannot account for the laws of logic, the use of reason, moral values, science, the idea of humans have rights, and so on. The book is meant to teach how to take presuppositional apologetics or TAG and apply it when witnessing to different kinds of unbelievers whether they be evolutionists, postmodernists, pragmatists, liberal Christians, gay rights advocates, Eastern mystics, and so on.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 18, 2009)

I would also recommend Bahnsen's Van Til's apologetic. You might like to compare it with Frame's book on Van Til, also his book 'The doctrine of the knowledge of God' which is esentially a book on epistemology (based on TAG).


----------



## Christoffer (Feb 18, 2009)

*the TAG*

my 

I own a couple of books on presuppositional apologetics (Bahsen, Frame) but I always thought that they never really explain then ins and outs of the TAG. Technically what the TAG does is that it focuses on certain philosophical problems. Therefore, I think that a general grasp of philosophy is needed for effective apologetics. After that the methods advanced by men such as Bahnsen just make that much more sense.

So for someone who wants to learn it I'd actually recommend beginning with something like Bertrand Russells "Problems of Philosophy". 

There are a couple of good chapters there dealing with the problem of universal principles such as the laws of logic and induction. The book is short, maybe 100 pages, but still contains a lot of useful stuff.


----------

